# I fell in love with EOS-M again and again



## surapon (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
Yes, After 3 months of buy EOS-M , My love Baby= EOS-M is with me on my belly belt pack = 95% of all my days.
Yes, my Love 4 DSLR/ Canon and EF Lenses sit and wait in my Storage room--Just For the Big Shooting Events.
Enjoy.
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, After 3 months of buy EOS-M , My love Baby= EOS-M is with me on my belly belt pack = 95% of all my days.


----------



## surapon (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, After 3 months of buy EOS-M , My love Baby= EOS-M is with me on my belly belt pack = 95% of all my days.


----------



## surapon (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, After 3 months of buy EOS-M , My love Baby= EOS-M is with me on my belly belt pack = 95% of all my days.
Enjoy, and have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## BL (Mar 15, 2014)

Dear Surapon,
Really glad to hear you're still enjoying your M!

And yes, I'd have to agree. It's my camera of choice! (...when nothing is moving)


----------



## bholliman (Mar 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, After 3 months of buy EOS-M , My love Baby= EOS-M is with me on my belly belt pack = 95% of all my days.



Nice flower shots Surapon! I really like the near macro capabilities of the EF-M 22 f/2 lens!


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks you, Sir Dear BL and bholliman.
Yes, As one of our friend said= The Best Camera in this world , For US = in our hand , Now.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice shots. I have a love/hate relationship with the EOS-M. It is great because it is small and convenient. But, at times, the lag drives me crazy. Here's what's good:

-Size (and not too conspicuous) 
-IQ
-Interchangeable lenses

And here's what's bad:
-Lag time
-No dedicated viewfinder

None of this is news to any of us. I recently took the M with me on a quick trip to Boston. By the end of the trip, I was thinking about selling it (seeing street photo ops that were gone by the time the shutter snapped and then the wait until the next phot could be obtained). Then, reviewing the images, I remember why I got it in the first place because of the IQ even in the OOC jpegs.

So this camera is one to love but also to hate. It fills a spot in my photo armamentarium, but is not the item I would use to shoot pics of fast moving kids, random people in action or anything moving.


----------



## BL (Apr 8, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Nice shots. I have a love/hate relationship with the EOS-M. It is great because it is small and convenient. But, at times, the lag drives me crazy. Here's what's good:
> 
> -Size (and not too conspicuous)
> -IQ
> ...



That's what your 5D is for ;D


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are the Snap shot of EOS-M, EF-M 22mm, and Cir. PL Filter
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2014)

Dear Friends.
The Amaryllis flowers are blooming in my Sun room/ Solarium now, Yes, I see the beauty of this flowers, and I just grab my Baby EOS-M with EF-M 18-55 mm Lens IS. Macro to shoot these flower---Yes, Hand Held and Plus Cir. PL Filter to get the high contrast in colors.
Enjoy.
Have a great week End.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2014)

The Amaryllis flowers are blooming in my Sun room/ Solarium now, Yes, I see the beauty of this flowerts, and I just grab my Baby EOS-M with EF-M 18-55 mm Lens IS. Macro to shoot these flower---Yes, Hand Held and Plus Cir. PL Filter to get the high contrast in colors.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 19, 2014)

Surapon, I just installed Magic Lantern on my M and so far so good. I will give it a good test on Sunday. ML team took one of our favorites and expanded it's capability.

Always a pleasure to see your images and read your pride in this small package camera.


----------



## surapon (Apr 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Surapon, I just installed Magic Lantern on my M and so far so good. I will give it a good test on Sunday. ML team took one of our favorites and expanded it's capability.
> 
> Always a pleasure to see your images and read your pride in this small package camera.



Thank you , Sir, Dear my friend East Wind.
Sorry, I am a low brain in High Tech-----And I hear this " Magic Landtern" in CR all the times.
I know this Magic Lantern are the Programs for our love Canon Cameras---BUT for what function that Canon do not have, and Photoshop do not have ?
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon, I just installed Magic Lantern on my M and so far so good. I will give it a good test on Sunday. ML team took one of our favorites and expanded it's capability.
> ...


focus peaking is nice particularly on the M
it also gives you expanded bracketing ability over the standard 3
it enables focus stacking (which should sweet for your flower shots)
it has an advanced timer which goes well beyond the standard 30 seconds
and bulb ramping which is nice if you want to shoot timelapse spanning day to night or vice versa

thats just a few its got tons more stuff though


----------



## surapon (Apr 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...




Thanks you, Sir Dear wickidwombat.
I will look in to this great add on program, and report to you in the future.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------

